# Attack of flare



## hammy (Nov 30, 2005)

Run awaaaaaaaay


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2005)

Is this your dog?
There is more information in this photo that is coming out here. You could play with it and tweek brightness and contrasts and saturation and then see what it looks like afterwards. If you want to, that is... And the flare that your dog (?) is running away from would still stay, of course, for that - blooper or no blooper - now makes the photo and gave it your title.


----------



## hammy (Nov 30, 2005)

Haha yes!
I don't know any photoshop skills, film guy, you can tweak it for me? 
It is my dog, I called him and he was running at me and I shot this, the flare makes it look like an alien attack...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2005)

hammy said:
			
		

> ... you can tweak it for me?...


 
Sure can, look:







And this was not even Photoshop, but the software that came with my scanner, HP Image Zone... you should have SOME postprocessing software, too. It need not always be Photoshop...

Or here, yet a bit different, and then sent through the freely downloadable demo version of NeatImage (www.neatimage.com) to reduce the noise (grain for film people)


----------



## hammy (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks cool now! :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## JeLeAk (Dec 4, 2005)

not to say photoshop is all that, but you can remove the flair with PS, i did this in about 3 seconds, obviously if you took your time you would do a better job at masking out the flair


----------



## slickhare (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah i agree, without the flare this would be an awesome pic! you can get it out no prob with photoshop!


----------

